# can slings bite



## JAMES DOW (Apr 25, 2010)

i was wondering if a 2-3 cm sling could bite or if it totally harmless?


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Sure it can. Again it'd depend on species, individual's development etc


----------



## JAMES DOW (Apr 25, 2010)

thats is the worst question ever of course they can bite i ma thick. I meant to ask if they can bite and inject venom into a human.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah it could bite. It doesnt have as much venom as a larger spider, so the effects would be minimal, but if a sling with strong venom bit you it could still hurt quite a bit.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

would a sling really be able to punch its fangs into you? would've thought they'd be too small to penetrate! a juv maybe, but a sling?


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Poxicator told me that OBT slings can _definitely_ bite; it feels like a glass splinter, and lasts a couple of hours.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> would a sling really be able to punch its fangs into you? would've thought they'd be too small to penetrate! a juv maybe, but a sling?


I got bit by a 1-2 cm irminia, and it definitely penetrated the skin.
It stung a bit initially, then after about 10 mins it started to itch and burn a little. By the next morning there was a little red mark on my knuckle and all the discomfort had gone.
So yes they can bite you, and inject venom, but as I said the effects are minimal.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Obt slings have been known to bite Poxicator and myself on one occassion. pins n needles in my hand for a couple of hours and slightly painful finger tip but nothing worth worrying about TBH...: victory:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

oh how we laughed at those little orange meanies


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> oh how we laughed at those little orange meanies


Yes that was a great night Pete one that I would repeat anytime : victory:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Im expecting you soon m8, and any wood you might have


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> Im expecting you soon m8, and any wood you might have


Just so happens I do have wood for you and some bark aswell  mutley took a good chunk with him last week and I was told to get back up and strip the tree before they take it down, so I did 

Spoke to a friend in a Lab I worked at and he will be bagging the wood and autoclaving it for 20 minutes.. Probably doesnt need it but just to be safe


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

spicewwfc said:


> I got bit by a 1-2 cm irminia, and it definitely penetrated the skin.
> It stung a bit initially, then after about 10 mins it started to itch and burn a little. By the next morning there was a little red mark on my knuckle and all the discomfort had gone.
> So yes they can bite you, and inject venom, but as I said the effects are minimal.


Is it wrong to feel proud of one on my slings standing up for itself against the big nasty human ? :lol2:

I can't help but smile , I probably ended up handling nearly all the 100+ I sold and someone gets bit after owning 5 for a few hours .


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Is it wrong to feel proud of one on my slings standing up for itself against the big nasty human ? :lol2:
> 
> I can't help but smile , I probably ended up handling nearly all the 100+ I sold and someone gets bit after owning 5 for a few hours .


A few hours? Id been home for about 5 mins. Haha. The first tub I opened it flew out and bit me. I was so proud of the little guy. lol.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> Is it wrong to feel proud of one on my slings standing up for itself against the big nasty human ? :lol2:
> 
> I can't help but smile , I probably ended up handling nearly all the 100+ I sold and someone gets bit after owning 5 for a few hours .


 
I was thinking the same there matt lol them irminia are sweet as chocolate lol they dont bite hehehe


----------

